# What's It Called?



## scott91 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, let's see if I can describe this.

Last year, the white plastic strip that covers the screws in the rain gutter came out. Unfortunately, it stretched quite a bit and now won't seat back in the grooves. It is the same material that is used around the exterior door frame as well. I would like to find on-line so I can order and have on hand when I get the trailer out of storage. Any suggestions or links to place to purchase would be awsome.

Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Is THIS what you are referring to?


----------



## scott91 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's it. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sometime is amazes me how fast questions are answered here and 99% of the time the first guy has the right answer.

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

But you ll still find something to post about just to get the numbers up


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

scott91 said:


> That's it. Thanks.


I'm glad I was able to help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> But you ll still find something to post about just to get the numbers up


----------

